# Earnslaw



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

TSS Earnslaw built in Dunedin, NZ in 1911, would you call this a ferry??
She takes tourists around Queenstown, New Zealand, every day.

For all particulars: http://www.nzmaritime.co.nz/earnslaw.htm

Hope you like the scenery.
Jan

photos March 2004 by jdj


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

The grand old lady of the lake! Originally built for New Zealand Railways, she has changed her appearance very little over the years. Used to carry sheep once upon a time!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I would call it a pleasure boat and the scenery is fantastic.
JR


----------



## Geoff Brebner (Nov 5, 2008)

She recently had an extensive refit,and has celebrated her centenial.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A few years back the Chief was an ex Bibby Line man.


----------

